# 4000 gas fuel pump



## Rueben (Feb 21, 2020)

easy way to get at 4000 gas fuel pump---seems to be leaking at base


----------



## Rueben (Feb 21, 2020)

think need gasket but if tear apart might as well put new pump on--4000 Ford gas model


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Reuben, welcome to the tractor forum.

There are two quite different versions of the Ford 4000, an older 4 cylinder model (1962-64) and a later 3 cylinder model (1965-74). Which do you have?


----------



## Rueben (Feb 21, 2020)

Sorry---3 cyl.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's a picture of your pump. Although I have not worked on this particular fuel pump, it looks to me like it is a straightforward remove and install. Clean up the area before removal to ensure you don't get any dirt in the engine oil. Maybe some gasket sealer on the new gasket. 
*









*


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

The early 4 cylinder 4000 did not have a fuel pump. Those were gravity flow.
That pump is not too bad to get at. I take the generator and bracket clean off the tractor then you can get at it okay.
If it were me, I would clean the screen in the top of the pump while I had it out. They rarely get serviced so now is the time.


----------



## Rueben (Feb 21, 2020)

Thanks guys guess that where I was heading--wish could find gasket to try without replacing pump--tractor was sitting in garage for couple years--was out gas went I got it so everything points to gasket--but while I in there might as well replace pump--have ordered shut off for fuel tank as that didn't work either--once I tighten bolts--started leaking worse--hee hee


----------



## chuck allee (Dec 17, 2021)

older


HarveyW said:


> Howdy Reuben, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> There are two quite different versions of the Ford 4000, an older 4 cylinder model (1962-64) and a later 3 cylinder model (1965-74). Which do you have?


62 i think


----------

